# A record store...



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An unusual record store -- in Ulan Bator, Mongolia.

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34747508


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

An entertaining and interesting article ... overall, in spite of market developments, there should be a basis for at least some antiquarian record/book stores in major cities also in the future, the increasing globalization-, cosmopolitan- and tourism- trends perhaps adding to the flow of potential customers too. The selection is probably dominated by Melodiya releases, perhaps some stuff from the former Eastern Block era and China too.

Since the shop was established so recently, it´s understandable that it takes time for him to organize online-sales, there´s a lot of work implied.

The article doesn´t mention book antiquarians or market stands with a combined selection of several media, and they probably already exist in Ulan Bator.

I found another photo etc. from the shop here: http://www.thevinylfactory.com/viny...most-isolated-record-shops-opens-in-mongolia/ , http://diffuser.fm/one-of-the-most-isolated-record-stores-in-the-world-opens-in-mongolia/

As regards the field of classical music, Mongolia does have a certain tradition, with several composers writing symphonies etc. and a symphony orchestra, established in 1957.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

KenOC said:


>


Blimey...imagine the size of the CD player! And what are the little holes in the middle for??


----------

